# too big a print size !!: max print size for the various DTG printers



## fasteddie (Feb 5, 2007)

this may be a silly question but if i hv a print bigger than the max print size of the machine? how can this be done without decreasing the print size? say if i hv a 20" by 29" print !


----------



## deeaudioslave (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: too big a print size !!*

Hey FastEddie, my name is Dustin and I have printing experience, about the question on the print size there are a lot of dependants like what are you printing and where, what colors, etc. ? First, I would suggest (if you can resize your artwork to fit 18" x 23"), but if you can't that's fine, what we have always done where I work is, we have several sizes of screens and different surfaces to print on, therefore we would just do it manually on which surface was suitable. I know this very braod, but if you have you have any questions feel free to holla.


----------



## fasteddie (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: too big a print size !!*

Thx Dustin!
can i ask what machine can fit 18" x 23" ?
else screen print is the only way right ?

ed


----------



## Greg Hamrick (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: too big a print size !!*

What printer are you asking about Ed? The seperator or the actual printer? If it is a computer printer...then tile the image and cut and piece it together.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: too big a print size !!*

its a direct print on a direct to garment printer


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: too big a print size !!*

the only practical way is to get a printer that can print the size you want the tjet jumbo2 would do the trick


----------



## deeaudioslave (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: too big a print size !!*

Hey Fast Eddie, mostly any automatic silkscreen printing maching (Direct Print), we have two different styles of auto's...usually on automatic's there are all styles of automatics there are all relatively the same (fundamentals of silkscreen printing). The difference between manual silk-screenpresses and automatic silk-screen presses is manual, of course, is the "man" pushes the ink through the screen and on auto's, of course, is the machine. There's advantages, for the manual's sake, the "man" controls "everything". For the auto's sake, the machine does the print. The beauty of the machine doing the print is the print or stroke is the same EVERY time. The overall advantage (me personally) would go to the auto. Some may beg to differ, but when it comes to detail you need the same stoke with the same ammount of pressure every time. Again, with larger orders, the advantage would have to go to the auto...simply because on an average I have experienced printing about 1500 t-shirts an hour. So the size of order you're talking about with the artwork's parameter's "I" would most likely do it on one of our auto's...Well I just spit a lot of info. at ya, so I hope you can get some use out of it, but feel free to shoot me a message if you might have any questions (just tryin' to help!) Deeaudioslave


----------



## tomtv (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: too big a print size !!*

eddie,

if you want that large a print then the jumbo by t-jet, the bullet by DTG and the large format Kornit with the mega platen would be your only choices. The T-Rex jr that i guess is still not out i guess are the only options currently out there. I think there have been some other 7800 based printers rumored to be coming but there are always rumors.

if it is only once in a while that you need that size i would contact one of the manufacturers so they can hook you up with someone that could do them contract for you.

tom


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: too big a print size !!*



fasteddie said:


> this may be a silly question but if i hv a print bigger than the max print size of the machine? how can this be done without decreasing the print size? say if i hv a 20" by 29" print !


If its a continious image (no breaks) then it really cant be done. The best you can do is put the shirt on a platen and not to use a hoop so that you get maximum print coverage.

If the image has a gap or space in it then you can try seperating the image into two files and print them seperately. its a bit tricky but I've done this before for some designs.


----------

